# You may now say "I told you so"



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You were all totally correct, and I should have acted sooner.
Stupid dog that got loose last week and killed one of my sheep got loose yet again. 
However, she picked a much stronger sheep this time. One of my favs. He is ok, has some pretty bad wounds. They are now doctored and he is seperated in a small pen, just for him to heal better. I am about to go get hay for him (I don't usually keep hay in the summer) and some pen and more blue kote.

DH and I have agreed the dog is history. Leaves the farm (one way or another) within 48 hours. I have two calls out. Looks like we won't have to bury her. DD had a major fit, and we had a serious confrontation. 12 year old girls are SO different than boys!!!! geeze!

so.... let me have it.
and - I am going to do some serious research on gaurdians for the herd. We also spotted a cougar last night. very close to my animal pen. (which explains 2 cats and about 6-8 chickens/ducks coming up missing recently)


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

No i told you from me just sending good vibes your way. It is really hard on the kids with the animals but explain to her that you can not loose any more period and the dog has to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! because obviously it has gotten the taste of blood, and likes it too well. Thank goodness I live in a more populated area then you we have had a bad year for cyotes but other then that no bob cats cougars scary thing like that.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry, been there, seen that, it's so sad, but I might warn you that my girls did not survive their wounds very long---for some reason the vet said that sheep sometimes don't heal deeper wounds very well. I hope yours does. Keep us informed, okay? Good luck.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I have heard, and seen, that sheep don't show how much stress they're in till they're about to keel over from injury or illness ... they hide how debilitated they are, since they're prey animals. I hope yours recovers.

My only addition to all of the advice you've had is that I would never let that dog near my child, even a teen, especially not for sleeping. Some lessons are very hard but children need to learn them anyway.

Re-homing such a dog usually just moves the problem to another family.

From my own experience with bobcat and coyote troubles, you'll either have to tighten your perimeter around the critters or SSS. Please don't rely on a dog to fight a cougar.

Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh MamaJ I am so sorry it came to this. I also have "been there done that" with one of my kids dogs. We all knew what had to be done.

Hugs all the way around and prayers for the dog to find a loving home.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with WIHH, I could never say told you so, I am sure you did what you thought was best, but once a livestock killer, that would be it. You must be feeling awful and torn.

We have a wonderful Karakachan LGD that guards our sheep, goats and yes, even the little chicks with their moms, he guards them from the other chickens LOL He is not yet 2 years old yet is fine with newborn lambs and kids and is worth his weight in gold. (That's a LOT of gold )

LGD's do need training.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm sorry MamaJ, for all of you guys, it's a hard situation to deal with all around. I'm inclined to agree with what WIHH said, getting the dog moved ASAP is important. Keep an eye out if you guys think you might have a cat prowling, especially with your wounded sheep. 

I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts! Just a note, we've gone through a couple of dogs for this same reason, BTDT and it's hard to make the call when the kids get attached. Also why I'm for getting the dog off quickly, two times now, she's going to want to have more and get more ingenious about getting it. At least that's been my experience. 

Hope your sheep heals up quickly!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry.

Thank you for being brave enough to let us all learn from your experiences - so we don't have to learn these painful lessons ourselves. 

For the sheep's wounds - I highly recommend rinsing with iodine frequently over the next few days ... it's been the treatment we've had the most luck with. If there wounds on the back or back of the neck where they won't drain, be extra vigilant there - gravity is working against you on keeping those clean.

Good luck with the LGD as well - they are wonderful, but not without their challenges as well (you can read about some of ours on the Sheep board): and with cougars, you'd want two full-grown LGDs - and good fences. We have cougars, and wolves, and lots of coyotes ... and two big dogs. And fences. 

If you've got someone really good at building fences and good electricity, you might look into hot wires as an alternative. Some situations are good for LGDs, some are not - only you can decide. Lots of good advice available on the Sheep board.

May you find a quick resolution to your challenges and have peace in your house!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Best of luck with your sheep mamaj. Tough situation all around, but you're doing the right thing.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

WIHH said it all...(((((HUGS)))))...good luck.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry, MamaJ.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx ya'll. 
I think I need to hop on the sheep forum with some questions, but Mut (the sheep) seems well at this point.

Believe it or not, I don't think the dog is a threat to anyone or anything, except my sheep. She is currently in the house and will stay there until gone. She is 1/2 pyr and 1/2 german shepherd. This is why I think I was so surprised about her behavior. I have one lady that I should hear from any min on if she wants her, if not my daughter in law, who works with the spca, is ready to take her and place her in a home. They just asked me not to shoot her. She will be gone tomorrow for sure. I am taking my 18 yr old DS to see about college admissions, and the dog will be the first drop off.

My tolerance of all things stupid and irritating is at its utmost today. Our power went off around noon, just came back on, so I have had to deal with 5 hot/cranky preteens/teens one menopausal maniac (me!) and a herd of goats that won't stay put. :run:
Sometimes this lifestyle is tough, isn't it?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> My tolerance of all things stupid and irritating is at its utmost today. Our power went off around noon, just came back on, so I have had to deal with 5 hot/cranky preteens/teens one menopausal maniac (me!) and a herd of goats that won't stay put. :run:
> Sometimes this lifestyle is tough, isn't it?


This lifestyle is like what they say about living in Oklahoma with the crud weather tornados etc "You have to love it or you leave quick!"


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no! I'm not going to say it either, MamaJ--it serves no useful purpose. So sorry for your trouble!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry-you are one strong woman to keep on keeping on. 
You're in my prayers this evening.
betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh betty, thnx! I really needed the prayers. Strong? not so sure. I feel like the years are wearing on me.
I think aging and homesteading are not real compatible. Unless maybe if you start really young.

Yeah, Luvz, I will keep coping - just like I do with all those tornadoes ya'll okies send to northeast texas! lol!!


Very Happy to report - my Mut is doing well!!! yea! :bouncy:
He ate a little feed out of my hand last night, and is munching on hay. He also called to me (a little forlornly) when I took the other sheep/goats out this morning. He so wanted to join them! He is moving around well, no limping or anything. I will be doctoring him again in a bit, and then I will have a better picture of how his wounds are.


----------

